# Problem bei Access-Verbindung zu SQL-Server mit ODBC



## Perlmann (15. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein recht komplexes Front-End erstellt das jetzt auf SQL-Server-2005 im Backend umgestellt wird.

Ist auch alles im Grund nicht weiter wild.

Aber:

Gelegendlich erhalte ich beim Änderungsversuch (oder Löschversuch) eines Datensatzes die Meldung, dass dieser zwischenzeitig von einem anderen user verändert wurde (und nun die Möglchkeit bestünde, die eigenen Änderungen in die Zwischenablage zwischenzuspeichern). Ein anderer user ist allerdings definitiv nicht auf der Datenbank, da ich in der Testumgebung der einzige user bin.

Bei einer direkte Verbindung (also adp-Projekt-Verbindung) tritt dieses Problem nicht in Erscheinung, nur bei ODBC-Verlinkung und auch nur bei einigen Tabellen.

Bin seit Stunden am rätseln, teste alles Mögliche durch und komme einfach nicht auf die richtige (viellieicht naheliegende?) Antwort.

Idee?

Danke!!


----------



## Perlmann (15. April 2008)

hat sich gerade erledigt,

 der Grund liegt offenbar darin (wie ich gerade erfahren habe), dass die Tabellen über kein Timestamp-Feld verfügten.

nach Aufnahme eines Timestamp läuft das .

P.


----------



## ssss (1. Oktober 2009)

sadsesfdsfdfdssdfsssd


----------

